# 4wd not working?



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Another day, another problem with my xtrail.

Last year when I purchased my xtrail it was spring time and I never really had a chance to test my 4wd. I just assumed it worked.

Today, we got our first real taste of winter. I moved the 2wd dial to "auto". The Auto light came on, as did the 4wd lock light...then the 4wd lock light went off after about 30 seconds and just the auto light remained on.

Now the weird part I put my foot down and it just spun what felt like the front tires, but there was a 4x4 light on the dash that was blinking when the wheels were spinning. When i put it back to 2wd and gave some throttle it didn't feel any different than when in 4wd.

The only comparison I have is my mothers Suzuki SX4 what has a similar 2wd, auto and lock mode for its 4wd. When its in auto or 4wd lock, you can feel the 4wd working very well.

The xtrail felt as if it was FWD only what leads me to believe something is not working? Anything common for failure in the awd system on the Xtrail...hopefully simple and cheap!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Snow already? Ouch.
If that light is blinking its going into safe mode because there is a fault, and its reverting to 2wd. Was the transfer case gear oil ever changed? Its probably most foul and quasi congealed. If someone drove on dry pavement with it in Auto all the time, it has been known to bugger them.
You may need to get it looked at.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok thanks. I thought the 4x4 light mean that the 4wd was working away...but its a warning light then. Good to know.

I'm assuming that its probably better to get the dealer to diagnose this one than a normal mechanic shop?

The transfer case gear oil was changed just before I purchased it. I couldnt tell you before that. If it is buggered up as you say, what is the remedy? Just a new transfer case? Is there any error codes or such to help diagnose if its bad?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Info about the lights is in the owners manual. But basically when you turn it to auto a green 4wd light comes on, when you turn it to lock an additional yellow 4wd light comes on as well. If the light is blinking there is a problem and the system disengages. Think there are two blink rates, one every second meaning the system has overheated, and to let it cool down for a bit, and also twice a second indicating some more serious fault. Maybe you can research it a bit more, or Otomodo might leap in because he knows more about it than I do, or at least I think so.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks quadraria10. Well odd now that it was at the mechanic shop they "tested" it and it appears to be working. They didn't fix anything so I'm sure the problem is still there. I know for a fact it did not work.

I'm not sure on the blinking rate of the dash light...I'll have to check tonight on my way home. I'll try and take vid.

I'm thinking it would be better if I was more informed as to the problem before letting the dealer check it.

Otomodo where are you


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Here,here!

First question
Is there a abs light on?

Second question......
I ll check the shop manual first
AWD engages when speed is different on each wheel,so wheel sensors must be in shape.
I haven't checked the shop manual yet.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

otomodo Thanks  Good to hear from you!

First question regarding ABS light. No, there is no ABS light on and the ABS functions flawless (It engaged many times this morning when braking as its straight ice outside)

Thank you so much for your help! I'm at odds what to do. Kinda funny and useless having a fwd SUV in Northern Canada ;-)

I did confirm with the previous owner the transfer case oil was changed. When the old oil was removed it was dark, but clean. No metal shavings, etc. So that's good. There is no bad noises anywhere. I'm hoping this is just electronic.

Looking forward to more info!


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Just picked it up from the mechanics (I still have to reset the check engine light for P0420 error)

They said its working...I just said ok...drove it back to my work (1 minute drive) and give throttle in the snow, the 4x4 light blinks on the dash after 2 seconds. Never did it even feel like 4wd was working.

Hope the blinking rate helps at all. Wish it would throw an error code at least, but the OBD2 scanner shows nothing.






This is me parked, and the dash light continues to blink.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Dug out the coffee stained, dirty, cigarette smelling manual from the fantastic fellow who took such garbage care of the xtrail before I purchased it. Yes I'm not impressed with him. But thats another issue lol.

From what I can gather in the manual, it appears my 4wd error has to do with the transfercase or 4wd system is detecting overheating. Only that the 4wd has yet to actually engage so its not that.

The 3 errors from the light relate to 2 blinks per second for high temp, 1 blink per 2 seconds for wheel size error what it is not, or solid on what requires it to go to the dealership. I'm glad its not solid on.

Advice is greatly appreciated!










image sharing sites


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Another video. I put it in auto, give throttle, then the 4wd lock comes on automatically, and then finally seconds after the throttle is applied the 4x4 error starts blinking.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes this is deeply bothering me...found this thread...it appears that it might be ABS related, but then to my understanding the light would blink slowly?!? This is very confusing indeed!

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/159106-4wd-light-rapidly-flashing.html

The guy doesn't post back as to what the solution was thou.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

unclejemima said:


> Another video. I put it in auto, give throttle, then the 4wd lock comes on automatically, and then finally seconds after the throttle is applied the 4x4 error starts blinking.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xnL-o3v-7k&feature=youtu.be


I don t see my 4wd lock light on when on auto mode.
The sensors on the wheels must have a problem or the dent wheels where the sensors are.
Those sensors measure the speed of the wheels by loosing the signal at the botton of the teeth. I would inspect each dented wheel to see if it's bended or filled .
I work with machines equiped with sensors to detect moving parts and sometimes a variance on the voltage of the sensor is not enough to show an error,but enough to stop the part to move.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree 4wd lock light should not be on when you have it selected to the Auto position. Now I know what the 4wd warning light signal looks like. Yours is blinking rapidly. There is definitely a fault in the system. Otomodo is right that the ABS wheel sensors are used to recognize wheel slippage, but if one of the sensors was bad would it not light up the abs light?
After I walk the dog, I will try to check the service manual and see if there is anything in the diagnostics guide that may help.
I am feeling for you, as you have an evil trifecta of major problems affecting ac, awd and transmission. Hopefully they can be sorted out without costing too much.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The abs sensor is very close to the teeth








The inside of the teeth must be clear of all material. 
Maybe missing teeth.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Having looked at the transfer case section of the service manual I think the problem is electric or internal prob in the transfer case. Best would be to have Nissan or someone with Consult II run the self diagnostic program on the system. Dont think its abs sensors because of the blinking speed of the warning light.
If you want to send me a private message, I will send you the relevant section in pdf by email.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks quadraria10 and otomodo for your feedback. Very knowledgeable.

My thoughts also go along the idea that if an ABS sensor was bad it would be showing an ABS light as well.

ABS sensors are relatively in-expensive (approx $25 each from what I can find on ebay)...but before I start throwing more money at this it should probably go to the dealership for a self diagnostic as you suggest.

ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear LEFT 47901-8H300 For Nissan X-Trail T30 2001 - 2003 | eBay

quadraria10, I'll send you a PM shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If a sensor is getting a bad signal(dented wheel) ,abs light won t come on.
I ve loaded the service manual into my phone and now i have easy acces to the shop manual.
Its leading me to the awd solenoid









envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

otomodo said:


> If a sensor is getting a bad signal(dented wheel) ,abs light won t come on.
> I ve loaded the service manual into my phone and now i have easy acces to the shop manual.
> Its leading me to the awd solenoid


Hey that logical and a friend mechanic of mine suggested that too...

3 more questions...

1)Just curious where is the AWD solenoid located? Is it easy to access?

2)By dented wheel, you mean if my aluminum wheels are dented the abs sensor can get damaged? I thought the abs components were behind the brake rotor?

3)If I tell the dealer to use "Consult II to run the self diagnostic" are they going to know what I'm talking about? What is consult II?

Thanks again!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

unclejemima said:


> Hey that logical and a friend mechanic of mine suggested that too...
> 
> 3 more questions...
> 
> ...



?Can t highlight the answers?



envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks otomodo

If I understand how this 4wd system works, the transfer case is always active, in that its direct drive through the transfer case, through the drive shaft to the rear diff. Then its the rear diff that essentially is activating the 4wd with the solenoid?

Am I understanding this right?

I took a look with the 4wd turned off, the rear driveshaft was turning. That's where I'm getting the assumption from.

Thanks!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The driveshaft always turns but there's no power to the rear wheels. When speed is different from the front wheels ,power is sent to the solenoid to engage the clutch (red in the photo)









All this happens in .2 seconds(2/10) and it locks it self giving power to the rear wheels.
With consult II dealer can send power to the solenoid and check if it works.



envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, just got back from the dealer with the bad news. 

Long story short, the rear viscous coupling needs replacement. R&R is over $2000 for this. (this among a host of other problems, but that's a different story!)

Detail:
Tested electronic coupling restistance to 2.4ohms. Spec is 2.45. ok
Monitored the amperage to AWD solenoid in coupling, 2.8amp at 3000rpm in 4lock. 0 amp in 2wd. ok
All electronics ok. Viscous coupling is not engaging and will need to be replaced as well as all associated seals.

I'm hoping I can find a used one and have a private shop do this. Any one have a recommendation for a reasonable fix? 

Thanks!
-mark


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

At a scrap yard maybe you can found something.
A wrecked xtrail with low km on the clock can be a good bargain.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a drag, but what does it actually mean? What and where is the viscous coupling? I see an electronically controlled coupling as part of the rear differential. Is this what is being replaced as well as inner seals? Or are they replacing the complete rear diff? Any reason provided for why it failed and how long ago?
Like you mention, you need to find someone who can either repair or install a used one. And that comes with its own risks...maybe check with a transmission shop, but I would love a few more details on the repair estimate and what is actually being proposed for 2K???


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m pretty sure nissan doesn't sell the part and the stealer doesn't repair either.
When i replaced my antenna,the exxy was almost new.
I would go that way.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I am sure you could order it. Assuming I have the right part the electronic coupler is part number 38761-8H500. Of course google search brings them up in Russia, and Japan amazon and it seems the same part was used in the qashqai, dualis and t31 x trail. in the $700 range. Used rear diff are on ebay for 350 + delivery. My guess is parts yards wlll charge something like that for one. I did notice there is an entire 2005 x trail available for 1,000 in Ottawa w awd
2005 Nissan X-trail SUV, Crossover | used cars & trucks | Ottawa | Kijiji

You could probably take everything you need off it and still sell it for scrap, but then its kind of far away. toronto kijiji seems to have lots of x trails available for parts. Be interesting to see how much they would want for a rear diff from one that was hopefully front ended!


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. There is host of other things they found. bent control arm in the rear, leaking engine oil (though i've never seen a drop on the ground under the car), front and right engine mount are gone, and of course the viscous coupling. Grand total they wanted over $5k. Crazy.

Anyhow, I found a good low mileage parts unit near me thats not a junk yard so might be able to get a better deal on it. I'll find out tomorrow.

I'll keep you guys posted! And my buddy is gonna help me do the work on this now so I can get the parts used and the labor for much cheaper if not free 

Eventually this thing will be worth driving again!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rear control arm not a big deal -- Febest sells them for $19 US. I will try and find the link for you. I put it up on a post about replacing the rear suspension components.
Leaking oil? Did they say where? You may want to inspect your oil cooler. There are a couple of threads about it here.
And again what part is the viscous coupler. Assuming its in the rear differential were they repairing it or selling you a complete new or reconditioned rear diff. If you and your friend are willing to tackle the work, I think you could fix everything for less than 500 in parts

2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Trailing Arm | RockAuto

Is it the trailing arm?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is the link for the Febest rear suspension arms. 
Buy strut bars for: Nissan x-trail t30 2000-2006 ? febestparts.com

For what its worth there is also the mount for the rear differential, in case you find yours is bad when you go to change the rear differential
55419-8H501 ? DIFFERENTIAL MOUNT - Febest #0225-T30 - One Year Warranty?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe I am a stickler for terminology, but the X trail does not have a viscous coupling. It has an electronically controlled clutch-pack for its coupling in the rear diff.
Here is a bit of an explanation




.

You may like this article as well

http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/engineering_info.pdf

With regard to replacing your motor mounts, remember that its similar to the altima with the 2.5. Lots of how to videos on Youtube. Looking forward to updates on your progress, and hopefully you can share some tips and tricks with us once done.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> With regard to replacing your motor mounts, remember that its similar to the altima with the 2.5. Lots of how to videos on Youtube. Looking forward to updates on your progress, and hopefully you can share some tips and tricks with us once done.


That s why i ve watched some maxima videos before opening up the gas tank.








I think i ve found the reason why the gas gauge is not working properly











envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## Rdcloud (Oct 23, 2016)

How vacuum lines does brake booster have i have line hanging down dont know where it goes


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo,
Ok I will bite. What is the issue we are looking at? Guess I'll have to check out some Maxima repair videos


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuel Level Sending Unit - Page 2 - Nissan Murano Forum

found the above interesting. Maybe you should start a thread for it. Cant find any similar maxima info.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rdcloud said:


> How vacuum lines does brake booster have i have line hanging down dont know where it goes


You should ask your question in the thread and section you first posted in.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Otomodo,
> Ok I will bite. What is the issue we are looking at? Guess I'll have to check out some Maxima repair videos


Hi Quad
The fuel gauge doesn't work and last weekend i ve decided to open the fuel tank.
Since the xtrail is out of the road, i had the time to do it.
I ll start a new thread if i did something good to it.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just don<t go sniffing too much gas lol.
Is it like the Murano with 2 sensors, one in each tank?
Good luck with it.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> For what its worth there is also the mount for the rear differential, in case you find yours is bad when you go to change the rear differential
> 55419-8H501 ? DIFFERENTIAL MOUNT - Febest #0225-T30 - One Year Warranty?


Can't seem to find this on Rock auto...can you have a look? Just making the order for the Engine mounts from Rockauto while i'm at it as they appear to be more "Canadian Friendly" lol

Never used either yet to be honest...who has the most reasonable shipping Febest or Rockauto to Canada?

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Just don<t go sniffing too much gas lol.
> Is it like the Murano with 2 sensors, one in each tank?
> Good luck with it.


I prefer sniffing a board of sugar maple coming out of the machine rather than gas.
If the murano is 2 sensors,then it is.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

"who has the most reasonable shipping Febest or Rockauto to Canada?"

Well both are reasonable. Rock Auto has a number of warehouses so sometimes shipping is higher if stuff is sent from different locations. But for the most part for the selection and quality of the parts they offer-- for me they are the go to guys.

Febest is an aftermarket parts brand that makes lots of rubber and suspension parts at pretty good prices. ( re that mount I dont think Rock Auto offers it.)

With Rock auto it can be worth it to add things like air filter,cabin filter, wiper blades, headlights and other bulbs, oil filter etc., seeing they are so much cheaper than you can get at can tire. There are some clearance sales on some stuff in the above list right now that are worthwhile. 
Fram air filter-- 3.26
Fram cabin filter--7.12 and its the carbon filter one as a bonus
and wiper blades are an amazing deal. You can get 3 winter blades --right, left and rear for less than $7 for all 3. Same deal with summer Trico ones if you buy the close outs. Six similar ones at Can Tire would run over 140. The Cabin filter would be 30 and the air filter 15. For me in Qc there is also the bonus that I only pay GST on what I buy from them, so it saves me the QST.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Here is the link for the Febest rear suspension arms.
> Buy strut bars for: Nissan x-trail t30 2000-2006 ? febestparts.com
> 
> For what its worth there is also the mount for the rear differential, in case you find yours is bad when you go to change the rear differential
> 55419-8H501 ? DIFFERENTIAL MOUNT - Febest #0225-T30 - One Year Warranty?





quadraria10 said:


> "who has the most reasonable shipping Febest or Rockauto to Canada?"
> 
> Well both are reasonable. Rock Auto has a number of warehouses so sometimes shipping is higher if stuff is sent from different locations. But for the most part for the selection and quality of the parts they offer-- for me they are the go to guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Thats amazingly cheap. Man Canadian Tire must be raking in the coin if rock auto can sell so cheap!

I can't find the rear diff mount on Rock auto...quadraria10 can you have a look and see if you can find it? Am I blind?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well its a different business, and its not like they dont have the odd great deal on clearance sale, but I hear you. Rock Auto does not offer that particular differential mount. Guess you would have to order that one from Febest. I bought rear suspension arms from them and they arrived quickly.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Well its a different business, and its not like they dont have the odd great deal on clearance sale, but I hear you. Rock Auto does not offer that particular differential mount. Guess you would have to order that one from Febest. I bought rear suspension arms from them and they arrived quickly.


Thanks 

Ok. So we have a new game plan. I found 2 options for rear diff. 1 is $450 removed (assumed to be working) the other is $800 for an entire vehicle with 130km on it, 5spd and the rear diff. with rear end damage. I'm tempted to go for the entire parts car but I'm not sure I want all that junk to deal with. My wife is on my case to keep the yard clean lol.

But today I was at a mechanic shop (very knowledgeable VW/Porsche shop) and the foreman said that he feels as if the part that the solenoid is activating is just stuck, and the fluids were probably never changed. (he's probably right)

So, he said to remove the old oil, look for contaminants, then run gasoline through it while turning the rear wheels and that will clean it out. Run new oil and test. 

Crazy Idea? This could be a simple fix as we find out now pulling the rear diff will require a bunch of new seals and such as well. Apparently its no easy task plus its darn expensive to replace it.

Thoughts?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For the cost of a couple of bottles of gear oil, go for it. Sounds like a great idea to at least try before having to replace everything, which of course comes with its own risk of screw ups.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Oil in the solenoid and clutch case?
Only in a VW.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Part number 11 oil seal .


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why highlight the oil seal? Is that what you think would be the source of the failure? It let gear oil foul the electric controlled coupling (part 9). I wonder if it can be replaced without dismantling the entire rear differential?
What the mechanic is proposing is pretty simple to do. I am just wondering if gasoline is the best thing to use to dissolve gunk and clean it? I bet there is info on the russian x trail site as to possible repairs and clearly the electric coupling is available in that market.

I am still confused by the Nissan dealer calling this a viscous coupling.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quick check reveals that using a solvent in your diff is not recommended, you are better off using a thinner weight gear oil and then replace that with the proper gear oil.
When you go to drain it remember to open the fill bolt first. The state of the gear oil should reveal something.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The differential can t be seized.
The oil seal highlight wad to demonstrate that the oil is on the other side.

I work with machines that have solenoids in the hydraulics and a 3 month old machine had solenoid troubles.
He can check by lifting the exxy by the tail and with booth wheels in the air turn the wheels and check for noise.

Break is over got to go...


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Well, we drained the oil and flushed everything out. It was nasty. Gunk and gunk and more gunk (thick crap)

With that out, we also found a nice little metal pin...it was magnetic and slightly chewed up. I'll post a picture tonight and see if you guys can ID it.

So I'm probably going to pick up that parts car next week and put in a whole new diff. Thought my diff does not make any odd noises, with that lovely part that fell out its apparent something fishy is going on inside. And if I attempt to take it apart, I'm not sure its gonna be worth it as its like taking a transmission apart...they are never the same again lol.

Now if I ever meet that douchebag that owned this thing before me I'm gonna...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Only pin I see on the diagram is a lock pin no 29.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Could be a pinion tooth









envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's the pic










Its 100% a magnet of some kind! FYI the ruler is in CM, not INCHES.

Bizarre. Regardless I made an offer on the parts car and will find out soon if I get it. Then I'll just swap the diff across.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. Though I was kind of hoping to learn more about the innards of the rear differential. I wonder if the damage was the result of it being left in Auto mode all of the time. I think a previous owner may have been more than a little rough with it. Hope the transplant is a success.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m crossing my fingers so i can see the guts.
I see the magnet with a machined side as if it was fitted to something.
I 've read on other forums that they have magnets inside the differential, to catch the metal shavings. Some are fixed inside others are on the drain plug or sitting inside.

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f13/no-magnet-differential-348927/




envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

otomodo said:


> I m crossing my fingers so i can see the guts.
> I see the magnet with a machined side as if it was fitted to something.
> I 've read on other forums that they have magnets inside the differential, to catch the metal shavings. Some are fixed inside others are on the drain plug or sitting inside.
> 
> http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f13/no-magnet-differential-348927/


Interesting. Well, the magnet inside mine actually broke off from wherever it was mounted...and I'm assuming that's because something inside went kaboom. If it just randomly fell off for no reason (what would be curious) I'd imagine it (the magnet) did some damage during its time inside the diff and made things worse.

Whats odd is it makes no funny noises or anything so I'm really not sure whats going on inside but I will open it up when we get it off just for fun.

I made a deal with the guy $750 for that parts xtrail, 138,000km with manual trans so now I get a myself a low mileage motor and matching manual trans for future use. My buddy is going to grab it on Tuesday I think.

I'll keep you guys posted,


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Well the son of gun that we went to pick up the parts car from lied like a rug.

We showed up and the whole front end was gone and impossible to move (no wheels, suspension or anything).

The rear end looked pretty rough as well...not sure I trust anything this guy says and if the 4wd even was working.

We cut our losses (and about $300 fuel) and headed back home empty handed. Bugger


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

So if anyone in Canada has a lead on a good used rear diff, let me know. I'm open to anything now. Best i can find is one local for $450+50 shipping that is "apparently" working


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Sorry to ear that. 

Can t remember to see any magnet at the end of the drain bolt.
Could it be at the end of the drive pinion?
Part #18 


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a drag. Especially wasting all the time and money getting there. Have you called a wrecker or two? They usually have networks to get parts. On Ebay there are a few but still around 450 w delivery fees. Hopefully there is a better deal to be had. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi UncleJemima
Kind of curious what the final take was on this. Did you find a used one, ditch the X or dismantle the awd system? Hopefully you were able to get it fixed.
Season`s greeting by the way!


----------

